# Dæmoness custom 6-string Cimmerian progress shots (laaaavly)



## -Nolly- (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

I put down a deposit on a 2nd guitar from Dylan right around the same time as ordering my 7-string. For those of you not familiar with the 7, here's a pic:







Anyway, this guitar is going to bear some similarities to make them look coherent as a duo, but it's also going to have a very different aesthetic.

Here's the spec:

-Dæmoness Cimmerian 6-string body. "Contemporary" top carve
-Swamp Ash body, 3-pc birdseye/flamed maple neck w/birdseye board
-5A flamed maple top, matching headstock overlay
-BRIGHT PINK stain (!!)
-decorative 12-th fret inlay design (secret for now)
-Black bound neck and h'stock
-Schaller Hannes bridge, Sperzel locking tuners
-Pickups to be decided


So, this thread won't be as picture intense as the build thread for the 7-string.

Here is the first batch of pics, as you can see, the build has already progressed quite far.





































Finally, this always makes me chuckle when I see it:








Also a little thing worth mentioning is that this was comissioned before my endorsement with Bernie Rico Jr guitars. Bern knows what's going on and all is good


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 30, 2010)

Excellent 
Also is that your PGM in the background?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome looking flame, can't wait to see the color on that and what you guys have come up with for an inlay


----------



## Razzy (Aug 30, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


>


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 30, 2010)

Is it this bridge?





That looks awesome. Cant wait to see the finished guitar.


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 30, 2010)

That sounds awesome. Hannes bridge, HS pups, birdseye fb and pink flame... tasty.


----------



## Jontain (Aug 30, 2010)

Really love dylans work, looks amazing!

High quality bullshit


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 30, 2010)

Cheers dudes, it should be eye-catching to say the least 

Customisbetter, EAGLE EYES! Yep, it's in for a setup.
Rashputin, indeed that's the bridge. Awesome piece of hardware. Mine will be straight up chrome or nickel though, not with gold screws.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, and I also got a snap of jbcrazy's guitar, which is being built alongside. Not sure if I should post it, or let him have that right. It's pretty insane.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 30, 2010)

No offense but Dæmoness > Bernie Rico Jr


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 30, 2010)

Dude, Ricos are the shit! SRSLY


----------



## AChRush1349 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nolly has THE best gear EVER...Blackmachine, deamoness, rico jr...wanna throw some of that amazing my way?


----------



## jbcrazy (Aug 30, 2010)

Post it Nolly.  Haha. I don't think I have the resources for a guitar build thread. I live too far. The maple in this particular build is insane. Dylan really gets nice figured tonewoods... really impressed. We don't get a cool shot of the swamp ash back, but from the neck cavity, it looks ridiculous as well.

So the bright pink, are we thinking like a Peptol Bismol type pink?


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 30, 2010)

Alrighty then, since JB has given the ok, here's his redwood-topped Cimmerian:






Dylan's gone for a more classic PRS-style carve on that one, looks and feels very classy. I daresay the top looks even more fiery the Infernodroid 


Also, here's a shot of the back, not sure how I missed adding it to the OP:






The pink is going to be as obscenely lurid as can be. Dylan is going to be bleaching the top to give as white a base as possible for the stain. Looking forward to rocking it into college and turning heads


----------



## jbcrazy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the pick. Woohoo.. Looks insane. 

Yes Dylan is really cool. I think between your carve, and how he asked me to give him my favorite carves, shows you how the guy really builds a guitar to YOUR tastes in every meaning of the word. I told him I like more PRS type carves and voila its done. I think we're going to do a slight black burst to a black back but I am not sure.

I hope these two get done nearly the same time.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 30, 2010)

^ Yeah, very much so.
The burst could be cool, but the back on yours is pretty cool too, I'll send you a pic.
And yeah, the two are being built together, though yours has been a little bit further along until today pretty much.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 30, 2010)

holy crap that top!

Dylan is going to get a LOT of business if you keep posting photos like that.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 31, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Alrighty then, since JB has given the ok, here's his redwood-topped Cimmerian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy &%#/


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 31, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Alrighty then, since JB has given the ok, here's his redwood-topped Cimmerian:



That turquiose guitar in the background... I'd like me one of those. 
This sounds like it's gonna turn out awesome.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't even have the words to express how awesome this should be


----------



## Xaios (Aug 31, 2010)

Whoa, that top is awesome. It looks like some kind of ethereal limbo-type place filled with ghouls.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 1, 2010)

Holy hell thats a sweet top! man really starting to gas for deamoness now!


----------



## Rusti (Sep 1, 2010)

do the brown top looks like scratched?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2010)

Rusti said:


> do the brown top looks like scratched?



probably just not buffed out yet


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 1, 2010)

Rusti said:


> do the brown top looks like scratched?



That's just wipe marks from when the water was put on to bring the top out.

EDIT: or it could be you're just seeing the unbuffed undercoat as technomancer says


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 2, 2010)

I heard from Dylan today that the carving is all done, and he has made headway on the inlay. CANNOT WAIT to see how the inlay comes out.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 2, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> CANNOT WAIT to see how the inlay comes out.



You and me both!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 2, 2010)

*imagines the inlay is a BRJ logo* 

seriously excited for this build. i love Pink.


----------



## daemonessaxes (Sep 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> probably just not buffed out yet



It still has to be sprayed. What you can see is the epoxy basecoat (sanded).


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 3, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I love Pink.



Careful!

In all seriousness though, I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing this finished, even if it will quicken my growing disdain of my own guitars.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 4, 2010)

This is looking awesome, Nolly! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 4, 2010)

I just got back from Dylan's workshop.. it's time to reveal the inlay!

















For those not familiar with it (and I wouldn't expect you to be!), it's the eye from the Red Seas Fire artwork.

The rest of the guitar is coming along great too, here are some snaps of the progress on the carve:


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Demeyes (Sep 4, 2010)

That inlay work is incredible, it's so close to the drawing! The rest of the guitar looks great too so far.


----------



## lobee (Sep 4, 2010)

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck FUCK that's amazing!


Any future plans for a PRS-style guitar with little falling men inlays?


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 4, 2010)

Cheers guys, I'm kinda shocked still haha



lobee said:


> Any future plans for a PRS-style guitar with little falling men inlays?



Hah, nope. We actually thought about having the dudes falling down the fretboard kinda like PRS birds, but decided against it. Also the plan was to have the rays in there going vertically up and down then tapering out after a few frets, but both him and I agree the eye alone is perfect as is.


----------



## lobee (Sep 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> both him and I agree the eye alone is *perfect as is*.


Fucking oath.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy fucking fucking fucker. I need more explicit outburst material, that thing is too good for words, I've always adored that eye, in colour, on a guitar, it is perfect.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome!
As always with these things, it needs to be seen in the flesh to be appreciated to its full extent


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 4, 2010)

Nolly, that inlay looks awesome... You are one lucky dude! 
More beautiful work from Daemoness!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2010)

The flame on that kicks ass, and that inlay is fantastic


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 4, 2010)

Sick, cheers dudes!
Techno, I love that you comment both here and on MG! Keeps my threads alive, muchas gracias


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Sick, cheers dudes!
> Techno, I love that you comment both here and on MG! Keeps my threads alive, muchas gracias



Yeah even thought sometimes it's the exact same comment  

Can't do enough to draw attention to some of the luthiers out there that know what they're doing and consistently deliver product to customers


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Sep 4, 2010)

Whats the inly made out of?


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 4, 2010)

littlemurph7976 said:


> Whats the inly made out of?



Abalone/MOP, then Brass/Black powder mixed with epoxy.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 4, 2010)

That thing looks incredible.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 4, 2010)

PeteyG said:


>





Prydogga said:


> Holy fucking fucking fucker. I need more explicit outburst material, that thing is too good for words, I've always adored that eye, in colour, on a guitar, it is perfect.



These.  That inlay work is intense. Makes me GAS for a Daemoness.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks dudes 

Just so people browsing this thread can see the inlay on this page, I'mma link this here:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 5, 2010)

jesus. jesus christ. i love it! dæmoness has really turned out to be a GAS-maker! that thing is ridiculous, like testicles growing on a forehead!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 5, 2010)

gah, cant find the "just blew a load" gif

btw, a guitar with falling dudders, instead of flying birds would be killer


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 5, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> like testicles growing on a forehead!



Quoted for truth!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 5, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Quoted for truth!


 
You guys talk about this like its an abnormality... Life without balls on my face? No thank you.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Pauly (Sep 6, 2010)

Dylan does the best inlay work I've ever seen, you almost want someone to come up with a ridiculous full-fretboard or body inlay just so he can show off his skills.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 6, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Dylan does the best inlay work I've ever seen, you almost want someone to come up with a ridiculous full-fretboard or body inlay just so he can show off his skills.



Yeah definitely.
I'm sure that with the 7 it was the right aesthetic decision to forego fancy inlays, but it did seem a shame not to capitalise on Dylan's talent. However, this has totally made up for it!

I know of at least one _awesome_ inlay idea coming up on a customer guitar, I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## jbcrazy (Sep 6, 2010)

Jeez Dylan... has quite the _eye_... for inlaying... hah... hah... ha...

That was just horrible. 

Not as fun typing that now that I look back.

I apologize.

I can't wait to see the pink stain.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuck me Nolly that's incredible looking


----------



## Fred (Sep 6, 2010)

Ever since first visiting the workshop to see Nolly's 7 in its early stages I've known that my next guitar as and when I can afford it will be a Daemoness, but I realised the other day that even though I'm pretty set on just about every spec, there's no way I can put the money down for a build until I've worked out what inlay to go for. Blank boards or subtle inlays look fantastic, but when you've got someone like Dylan working on the guitar it seems a total waste of time not to go for one!


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 7, 2010)

It's just dawned on me.... Redwood? What are the ethical connotations of obtaining that kind of timber?


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 7, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> It's just dawned on me.... Redwood? What are the ethical connotations of obtaining that kind of timber?



I'm not an expert on the subject, but i believe most of the redwood available to mortals is very young and designated timber from birth.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 7, 2010)

looking it up on wikipedia, redwood is a name attached to a whole bunch of trees of different families, and across two species, many of them far from extinct. it depends on what tree it´s really from.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 7, 2010)

That explains it! It did confuse me for a sec there  Not that I was gonna go all "eco" on anyone but it did intrigue me


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 7, 2010)

The redwood that Dylan uses is reclaimed


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 7, 2010)

How do you mean? Is it anything like chicken nuggets are "mechanically recovered?"


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 7, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> How do you mean? Is it anything like chicken nuggets are "mechanically recovered?"



Haha, no, in this case it was actually recovered from a valley flooded to make a hydroelectric dam in Canada. It's pretty cool actually, they use a remote controlled submarine with a chainsaw to fell the trees:

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2006/11/underwater_lumberjacks.php/


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 7, 2010)

well i followed that link hoping for a badass video with robot submarines wielding chainsaws, and was faced with a monstrous fucking spider instead.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 7, 2010)

Fuck, link fixed!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 7, 2010)

Epic. 

I need to start hording some badass wood for later.


----------



## Roo (Sep 7, 2010)

fuck that is hot.

I've certainly going to set down my 6 designs soon so I can deposit when I get a new job!


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 7, 2010)

There's plenty of legally obtainable redwood.


----------



## misingonestring (Sep 7, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


>


----------



## narad (Sep 7, 2010)

Fred said:


> but I realised the other day that even though I'm pretty set on just about every spec, there's no way I can put the money down for a build until I've worked out what inlay to go for. Blank boards or subtle inlays look fantastic, but when you've got someone like Dylan working on the guitar it seems a total waste of time not to go for one!



Exactly how I felt, but you're probably better served throwing down a deposit and working an idea out with Dylan. I don't know about you, but he's way better at the creative aspects than I am, and now that we've pieced together an idea (that will likely be its own thread here in a couple months) I can say that I'm glad I didn't wait any longer than I did!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Sep 7, 2010)

That inlay is amazing man 

After a week of no SS.Org, I'm glad there is alot of new guitar porn to look at upon my return


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 8, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Haha, no, in this case it was actually recovered from a valley flooded to make a hydroelectric dam in Canada. It's pretty cool actually, they use a remote controlled submarine with a chainsaw to fell the trees:
> 
> Submarine Lumberjacks Harvest Underwater Forests : TreeHugger



That's badass man, I have a hard-on for nature lately and that's some really well thought out recycling right there.



Lern2swim said:


> There's plenty of legally obtainable redwood.



I don't give a fuck if it's legal  I just wanted to know how it was obtained and/or if it was ethical, in a loose sense of the word.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 11, 2010)

Went over to visit the Dyl-meister this afternoon, mainly to check the neck profile before the neck is glued in. Suffice to say it feels pretty fucking amazing. Knowing my preference, Dylan took his standard profile and thinned it out just a tad, leaving it at around 18.5mm at the nut. It doesn't feel as insubstantial as that measurement may make it sound though, it's still got lovely smooth shoulders with just the right amount of flatness to the back.

















































































(Note that the Hannes bridge in some of those photos isn't the one that will be on the guitar - mine will be chrome)


----------



## Lewk (Sep 11, 2010)

That's gonna be fucking exceptional


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 11, 2010)

And here goes another Daemoness thread I'm subbing to


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 11, 2010)

So clean.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 11, 2010)

Also, check out the fretboard on this guitar Dylan's building for himself:











Quilted maple is generally regarded to flimsy to use as a fretboard, but since it's a personal guitar Dylan doesn't mind the risk.


----------



## Antenna (Sep 11, 2010)

It's gorgeous....


----------



## Freestyler8 (Sep 11, 2010)

This is epic. That neck/fretboard/inlay is absolutely amazing. I must say though, I'm not keen on the massively bulky side 'dots', but its your axe.

Intrigued by the pink stain too. Hopefully it will be killer.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 11, 2010)

Freestyler8 said:


> This is epic. That neck/fretboard/inlay is absolutely amazing. I must say though, I'm not keen on the massively bulky side 'dots', but its your axe.
> 
> Intrigued by the pink stain too. Hopefully it will be killer.



Wicked, cheers man. Yeah, the side blocks aren't going to be to everyone's taste - even Dylan himself isn't a massive fan of them, but I asked for them to be that way for maximum visibility on stage. Personally I love the look of them too!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 11, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Quilted maple is generally regarded to flimsy to use as a fretboard, but since it's a personal guitar Dylan doesn't mind the risk.



Damn.... 

Is it just me or does it seem like Dylan has cleaned up his shop a bit?


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 11, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Damn....
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like Dylan has cleaned up his shop a bit?



Haha, no that's the workbench of one of the other luthiers he shares the shop with.


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 11, 2010)

i just got my quote back from Dylan. Im hoping i can put a deposit down on a custom in jan, and i think im going to go with daemoness. i just dont know if its going to be a 7 or an 8. now i need to think of an inlay, because it would be a waste NOT having him do one.


----------



## daemonessaxes (Sep 11, 2010)

On the subject of the quilted fingerboard, flimsy isn't the word I would chose. All maple/acer/sycamores are incredibly strong woods, but some types are more suitable to some uses than others. Most of the nice maple fingerboards you see on say, musicman guitars are from Canadian rock maple which grows in high, cold conditions and thus grows very slow and tough. There are also methods of impregnating resin into fingerboard woods for durability. The ideal fingerboard wood is probably something oily like rosewood as this repels moisture and and holds up nicely to many hours of playing without getting too fucked. Maples look nice but the dirt and wear shows as dark against the light wood quite quickly, so I recommend keeping them clean and oiling them regularly, unless you want to spray finish on the board like fender, which feels appalling. Basically what I'm saying is that you can have any maple you want on the fingerboard as long as you clean and oil the fingerboard regularly to nourish the wood and prevent dirt from penetrating into the grain.


----------



## matt397 (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow, is it dylan himself that does the inlay ? Whoever does the inlay work does, hands down, the best inlay work that I have ever seen. I cant wait till the day I have the money for a Daemoness.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 11, 2010)

^Hah, well, that's me told!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 12, 2010)

What's the semi-hollow on the back wall?


----------



## thefool (Sep 12, 2010)

can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 12, 2010)

technomancer said:


> What's the semi-hollow on the back wall?



That's a custom build by Tom Waghorn, the owner of the workshop that Dylan works in:

Waghorn Guitars ~ Welcome

Really cool guitars (mainly acoustic), and super nice guy too!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 12, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> That's a custom build by Tom Waghorn, the owner of the workshop that Dylan works in:
> 
> Waghorn Guitars ~ Welcome
> 
> Really cool guitars (mainly acoustic), and super nice guy too!



Sweet. Sorry for the derail, been suffering bad semi-hollow GAS recently 

Back to the fr00t


----------



## Jontain (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks stunning, really dig the white binding on the marked frets, still cant get over that inlay too, that pale woods of the guitar really draw your attension to the eye.


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 13, 2010)

If Roo's 7 doesn't convert me to Daemoness for my Pipe Dream Custom Guitar, this will. 

I think the Daemoness trademark headstock looks better reversed like that as well.


----------



## abstract (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry if you already said so earlier in the thread, but what pups are going in?


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 14, 2010)

abstract said:


> Sorry if you already said so earlier in the thread, but what pups are going in?



I don't think I've actually said yet! It's looking like it'll be a Bare Knuckle prototype in the bridge, with a DiMarzio Chopper in the neck (will try and convince BKP to make me a single-sized humbucker to put in there at a later date though!)


----------



## abstract (Sep 14, 2010)

Prototype as in something that might lead to a new addition to the BK lineup?


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 14, 2010)

abstract said:


> Prototype as in something that might lead to a new addition to the BK lineup?



Ohhh yes


----------



## gtrbmart (Sep 14, 2010)

Everything except the headstock gives me a massive broner.


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 14, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Ohhh yes



You may have already said so, but how close do you actually live from BKP/Tim?


----------



## Freestyler8 (Sep 14, 2010)

BKP's factory is in Falmouth whihc is only about 15 minutes drive from where I live. Nolly is in Bath. I was there recently and its about 4 hours away.

Sorry for jumping in on that one, Nolly.


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 14, 2010)

Freestyler8 said:


> BKP's factory is in Falmouth whihc is only about 15 minutes drive from where I live. Nolly is in Bath. I was there recently and its about 4 hours away.
> 
> Sorry for jumping in on that one, Nolly.



I thank thee sir +1


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, as Freestyler says, it's about 4 hours.
I'm actually making the journey down for the first time this Friday, should be very cool. I'll be taking a camera and making a thread about it this weekend


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 14, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, as Freestyler says, it's about 4 hours.
> I'm actually making the journey down for the first time this Friday, should be very cool. I'll be taking a camera and making a thread about it this weekend



I could kiss you...


----------



## Freestyler8 (Sep 14, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, as Freestyler says, it's about 4 hours.
> I'm actually making the journey down for the first time this Friday, should be very cool. I'll be taking a camera and making a thread about it this weekend


 
Ha, feel free to bring the Daemoness and/or BlackMachine and swing by my way. I'll throw in a cup of tea 

I have thought about swinging over there with a camera but I've never had any dealings with them so decided against it.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, as Freestyler says, it's about 4 hours.
> I'm actually making the journey down for the first time this Friday, should be very cool. I'll be taking a camera and making a thread about it this weekend



That should be awesome, looking forward to the thread


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 14, 2010)

Is there anything you guys would be interested to see/know about the BKP setup? No idea what to expect really but Tim said he didn't mind me taking some photos etc..



Freestyler8 said:


> Ha, feel free to bring the Daemoness and/or BlackMachine and swing by my way. I'll throw in a cup of tea
> 
> I have thought about swinging over there with a camera but I've never had any dealings with them so decided against it.



Hmm, might have time but our schedule is fairly tight for the return journey. PM me your email or number and we'll see if we can sort something out


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 14, 2010)

Any "how it's made" progress pics would be MOST welcomed. Could be a bit too much to ask for though


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2010)

Pics of pups in progress, the machines, info about the process, and that kind of stuff is always interesting 

I'd also love to know what's up with the availability of some of the models that have been mentioned on the BKP forums such as:

62 Strat Set
69 Strat Set
T-Top Humbucker
Aftermath


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 14, 2010)

Wicked, pretty much what I was planning on trying to cover. I'd really like to see the "camo" acid wash being done (or even have a go myself).

Techno, I can tell you that they're all available, they just haven't updated the website since the whole thing is being redone right now anyway. Both the T-top and Aftermath are available as calibrated sets too.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Techno, I can tell you that they're all available, they just haven't updated the website since the whole thing is being redone right now anyway. Both the T-top and Aftermath are available as calibrated sets too.



Awesome! Glad to hear they're all generally available now. I had heard the Aftermath wasn't generally availably yet as it was still being tweaked, glad it's ready


----------



## jbcrazy (Sep 14, 2010)

I see Dylan has taken a liking to Bareknuckles as well. Being from the same parts I am surprised it took him that long to get aquatinted with those pups.


----------



## Fred (Sep 14, 2010)

I've already said as much, but I'll reiterate my request to see what the likelihood of coloured singlecoils is - the only thing that is standing between some BKPs and my Kramer is my mental image of fantastically tasteless colour combinations. If it's a straight no I guess I'll just have to settle for dull old black!


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 14, 2010)

Fred said:


> I've already said as much, but I'll reiterate my request to see what the likelihood of coloured singlecoils is - the only thing that is standing between some BKPs and my Kramer is my mental image of fantastically tasteless colour combinations. If it's a straight no I guess I'll just have to settle for dull old black!



You could always get those little single coil bobbin tops. If you are getting different colors on all the pickups then it won't matter if the singles don't exactly match whatever color the hum is. Assuming your Kramer is HSS I can't remember exactly


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll see what can be done Fred, but I think splinter8451's suggestion is probably going to be your best bet 



jbcrazy said:


> I see Dylan has taken a liking to Bareknuckles as well. Being from the same parts I am surprised it took him that long to get aquatinted with those pups.



I'm pretty sure he was aware of them but I don't think he realised they would be in demand in his guitars - most of his previous customers have gone for EMGs, SD Invaders and DiMarzio X2Ns.


----------



## abstract (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd say you should get in on the "battleworn" process. See if Tim will let you use a big medieval sword. 

Anything we can expect from the prototype? What characteristics are you going for?

All of this is reminding me of my aspirations to wind my own pickups. Does anyone know of a resource that can help with "proper" scatterwinding?


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 14, 2010)

abstract said:


> I'd say you should get in on the "battleworn" process. See if Tim will let you use a big medieval sword.
> 
> Anything we can expect from the prototype? What characteristics are you going for?
> 
> All of this is reminding me of my aspirations to wind my own pickups. Does anyone know of a resource that can help with "proper" scatterwinding?



Haha, the battleworn finish is the result of attacking the covers with angle-grinders, sanders, chisels etc. Could definitely be fun to have a go at!

The prototype isn't my design or anything, it's a new pickup Tim has been working on. I don't know what I can or can't say so I'll err on the side of caution for now, but I'm sure it'd be ok to say it's a metal-oriented pickup with a new construction approach


----------



## Sullen (Sep 19, 2010)

I know it's a bit childish but I couldn't help myself when I noticed this and photodhopped my vision of it XD:


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sullen said:


> I know it's a bit childish but I couldn't help myself when I noticed this and photodhopped my vision of it XD:


----------



## mickytee (Sep 20, 2010)

how comes roo's daemoness is back in the shop?


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 21, 2010)

I imagine that photo was taken before it was finished.


----------



## daemonessaxes (Sep 21, 2010)

The guitar has now been sprayed pink. It looks like Miley Cyrus' twat.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 21, 2010)

daemonessaxes said:


> The guitar has now been sprayed pink. It looks like Miley Cyrus' twat.


 
Minus the funk?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 21, 2010)

daemonessaxes said:


> The guitar has now been sprayed pink. It looks like Miley Cyrus' twat.



Awesome.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 21, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Wicked, cheers man. Yeah, the side blocks aren't going to be to everyone's taste - even Dylan himself isn't a massive fan of them, but I asked for them to be that way for maximum visibility on stage. Personally I love the look of them too!



Dude I LOVE the side inlays. Different is good in this case. Badass guitar man pure class. Out of interest what bareknuckle are you going to be getting made up? Any particular brief you gave Tim on the voicing/output/eq curve etc?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 21, 2010)

daemonessaxes said:


> The guitar has now been sprayed pink. It looks like Miley Cyrus' twat.



Pics of both for comparisons?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 21, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Pics of both for comparisons?





Nolly needs to get with some pic posting (and the creation of the BKP visit thread )


----------



## drmosh (Sep 21, 2010)

daemonessaxes said:


> The guitar has now been sprayed pink. It looks like Miley Cyrus' twat.



Miley Cyrus twat is probably haggard and brown by now


----------



## jbcrazy (Sep 21, 2010)

drmosh said:


> Miley Cyrus twat is probably haggard and brown by now


 
What he said.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll be at the shop tomorrow, should be able to get some pictures 




sol niger 333 said:


> Dude I LOVE the side inlays. Different is good in this case. Badass guitar man pure class. Out of interest what bareknuckle are you going to be getting made up? Any particular brief you gave Tim on the voicing/output/eq curve etc?



Thanks dude! To be clear the prototype pickup is entirely Tim's work and I played no part in its conception or creation, I'm just getting one to give it a test drive and give feedback.
I got to play one at the BKP workshop last week, and I have to say it was pretty fucking stunning )



technomancer said:


> Nolly needs to get with some pic posting (and the creation of the BKP visit thread )



Here's the thing, in the end the BKP visit was incredible but it was such a homely and relaxed situation it seemed totally incongruous to go taking pics and movies. Not sure it's worth making a thread without any eye candy..


----------



## technomancer (Sep 21, 2010)

hehe bummer... just have to settle for vagina-colored guitar pics tomorrow


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 22, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks dude! To be clear the prototype pickup is entirely Tim's work and I played no part in its conception or creation, I'm just getting one to give it a test drive and give feedback.
> I got to play one at the BKP workshop last week, and I have to say it was pretty fucking stunning )



More info please Nolly!! Is it high output? Alnico? Ceramic? What could you compare it to? Sorry to punish you with requests haha


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not too sure what I can and can't say about the pickup so I'll have to stay quiet on the specifics for now I'm afraid.


Anyway, I asked for a pink guitar... 


















































It doesn't get much pinker than this  

Additionally, the eagle-eyed amongst you may have noticed something going on the higher frets, behold:






Finally, I brought dad along since he was keen to see the workshop for himself. Good times:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 22, 2010)

JESUS that´s pink! and with the natural back, it looks stunning!

jealous!


----------



## thesimo (Sep 22, 2010)

it really is similar to hannah montanas ****!

takes a big man to play a guitar that color. Gonna get the neon pink DiMarzio cables too?


----------



## Freestyler8 (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy shit. I really didn't think I would like it, but I want it 

Interesting on the semi-scalloped board - I've never seen or even heard of that before. I *need* a lottery win to buy myself one of Dylans guitars. They are amazing.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 22, 2010)

Freestyler8 said:


> Holy shit. I really didn't think I would like it, but I want it
> 
> Interesting on the semi-scalloped board - I've never seen or even heard of that before. I *need* a lottery win to buy myself one of Dylans guitars. They are amazing.


 
Fuck yes on the partial scallops! Looks fuckin tits Nolly!

Freestyler8; check out Stephen Forte's Arkane model guitar, it has partial scallops from 12-27 I believe.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 22, 2010)

Color is freaking awesome, but that top is screaming for some grain enhancement to bring out the flame a bit more through the pink


----------



## lobee (Sep 22, 2010)

I must have missed the part where you mentioned it being PINK! The falling dude inlays combined with the pink finish would have made for a great "Raining Men" theme.


But seriously, I actually love it. Obey the fr00t!


----------



## jbcrazy (Sep 22, 2010)

Peptol Pink. :-D So awesome.... that color is so "Fuck you Daisy Rock. You don't got a monopoly on pink axes!"


----------



## Xaios (Sep 22, 2010)

Nothing like a hot pink flamed maple top to scream "DAEMONESS: WE MAKE EVIL HEAVY METAL GUITARS SPAWNED FROM THE FIRES OF HELL!!!"


----------



## ROAR (Sep 22, 2010)

This completely solidifies my choice in repainting one of my guitars pink.


----------



## Rusti (Sep 22, 2010)

omg.. come on.... now you can tell everyone you photoshopped it.. it was funny now just show the real color pleasee!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great Nolly! Your dad must be pretty proud.


----------



## jbcrazy (Sep 22, 2010)

Rusti said:


> omg.. come on.... now you can tell everyone you photoshopped it.. it was funny now just show the real color pleasee!!!!


 
Not this thread too...


----------



## Rusti (Sep 22, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> Not this thread too...



-.- i was kidding of course.. i just cant believe he really made it pink


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 23, 2010)

Dude, that looks awesome, and the natural back makes it even more amazing, this is like the best shred 80's guitar I've ever seen, in a *really* good way!


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. If at least some people didn't think it was disgusting I wouldn't be satisfied!


----------



## loktide (Sep 23, 2010)

Rusti said:


> omg.. come on.... now you can tell everyone you photoshopped it.. it was funny now just show the real color pleasee!!!!



+1


----------



## jbcrazy (Sep 23, 2010)

Rusti said:


> -.- i was kidding of course.. i just cant believe he really made it pink


 
I can only imagine Dylan doing it.... 

Its hard to detect sarcasm. My apologize.


----------



## Rusti (Sep 23, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> I can only imagine Dylan doing it....
> 
> Its hard to detect sarcasm. My apologize.




np 
btw i really didnt want to see that guitar pink xDD


----------



## georg_f (Sep 23, 2010)

OMG the inlay work is beyond amazing

pink is one of the manliest colors because you need to be a real man to show up with this at a metal show


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 23, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> JESUS that´s pink!



"it's not pink, it's psychedelic!!!" +1 if you know what video is that from 



The guitar looks amazing!!! so much fr00t... it's really fantastic ! 
why on earth isn't it a 7 ?


----------



## Jontain (Sep 23, 2010)

That is epic lol, soo bright, gas is building for a daemoness, each guitar he makes is a masterpiece!


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 1, 2010)

Just a little status update to say the guitar is almost done! It's got its top coat on and is currently resting before it gets buffed.

A couple of things have changed with the specs - the pickups are going to be a Bare Knuckle Aftermath in the bridge, with a Sinner in the neck (the prototype isn't quite ready yet and besides, it's best I put it in a guitar I know well already so I'm able to give informed feedback); we've also decided to go with black hardware for a kind of homage to the 80s pink/maple-boarded RG550s, and also because it gives awesome contrast against the bright top.
Anyway, hopefully there'll be a NGD in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 1, 2010)

Black hardware is gonna look sweet.


----------



## jbcrazy (Oct 1, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Just a little status update to say the guitar is almost done! It's got its top coat on and is currently resting before it gets buffed.
> 
> A couple of things have changed with the specs - the pickups are going to be a Bare Knuckle Aftermath in the bridge, with a Sinner in the neck (the prototype isn't quite ready yet and besides, it's best I put it in a guitar I know well already so I'm able to give informed feedback); we've also decided to go with black hardware for a kind of homage to the 80s pink/maple-boarded RG550s, and also because it gives awesome contrast against the bright top.
> Anyway, hopefully there'll be a NGD in the next couple of weeks


 
I can't wait to hear about the Aftermath. I like the Rebel yell. I want something a little more scary sounding for an alternative.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 2, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> I can't wait to hear about the Aftermath. I like the Rebel yell. I want something a little more scary sounding for an alternative.



Wicked, yeah the Aftermath is a bit of a monster. I have to say though, I played Morgan's Hüf with the RY/VHII in there and they sounded weak to the point of sounding like they were in split mode - _nothing_ like how they sound in my guitars. Not sure if there's a wiring issue going on there, and if so if it's the same in your guitar.


----------



## jbcrazy (Oct 2, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Wicked, yeah the Aftermath is a bit of a monster. I have to say though, I played Morgan's Hüf with the RY/VHII in there and they sounded weak to the point of sounding like they were in split mode - _nothing_ like how they sound in my guitars. Not sure if there's a wiring issue going on there, and if so if it's the same in your guitar.


 
I am not sure really haha. It sure sounds like a "humbucker", all be it bright. The neck pickup sounds pretty full. I'll get it double checked by my luthier good sir.


----------



## j13777 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dude, you have got to get some of these in pink for that guitar!
NEON

Ridiculous pink guitar FTW!


----------



## Pete27 (Oct 9, 2010)

j13777 said:


> Dude, you have got to get some of these in pink for that guitar!
> NEON
> 
> Ridiculous pink guitar FTW!



+1 for the lumo strings! awesome build nolly. youve got some sweet gear.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 20, 2010)

I still can't believe I missed this thread before... Too much awesomeness going on here! Daemoness threads are by far my favorite threads on this site


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 20, 2010)

Cheers Alberto!
Dylan is finishing this up for me in time for the Mansons Guitar Show this weekend which I'm demo'ing for BKP at, so T-minus two days until it's up and rockin'


----------



## mickytee (Oct 20, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers Alberto!
> Dylan is finishing this up for me in time for the Mansons Guitar Show this weekend which I'm demo'ing for BKP at, so T-minus two days until it's up and rockin'



awesome! please have someone film it and then post it online!


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 21, 2010)

^This. It would make for some of the best eye and ear chocolate ever


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 21, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers Alberto!
> Dylan is finishing this up for me in time for the Mansons Guitar Show this weekend which I'm demo'ing for BKP at, so T-minus two days until it's up and rockin'


 

vids or it didnt happen


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 21, 2010)

I believe BKP want to film it and put it on their youtube so your wishes should come true


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 21, 2010)

oh yes yes yes yes


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like it, but something about the inlay just seems like it doesnt match the finish.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 22, 2010)

The guitar is now in my possession! 

Here's a teaser shot I snapped earlier today on my phone, NGD thread to come on Sunday:


----------



## technomancer (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 22, 2010)

holy balls that's pink


----------



## sevenstringj (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Raist (Oct 22, 2010)

How's that bridge?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 22, 2010)

That color came out really well!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## schecter007 (Oct 23, 2010)

Haha this looks amazing  I love his work, I think it's time to dip into the "saving for a house" account.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 4, 2010)

What's that I see there....


----------



## technomancer (Nov 4, 2010)

^ something that's already been posted both in its own thread in pickups and in the NGD thread for this guitar


----------



## Pauly (Nov 4, 2010)

Whoops. I didn't even see the NGD thread for this. Observation fail.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 4, 2010)

No harm done


----------

